# Is this idler wheel leaning or normal?



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Just noticed that the string is not centered on the idler wheel. I have no idea if this is a new problem or if it's been like this since I bought the bow(used). 

I have noticed that I'm shooting a little bit left the last couple days, not sure if it's me or maybe this "lean" may could be causing it.

If it isn't normal.....how do I correct it?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like you need to twist the yoke on the right looking at the pic.. pull that limb down a bit 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah I was figuring some yoke twisting also.

Shooting bullet holes in paper, I would've figured that lean would cause some flight issues..but then again, I haven't tuned a bow in almost 20yrs.


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

It needs to be checked at full draw on a draw board with a straight edge held up against it. It should run parallel with the string.


----------



## truth 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it tearing up the serving? If so its probably to much.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

If that is a right handed bow, the left lean at brace may be proper so as to offset cable bar torque at full draw. As recommended in an earlier reply, check at full draw. If you getting clean bullet holes as it is - I'd be reluctant to make any changes unless your shots aren't grouping well at distance.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Praeger said:


> If that is a right handed bow, the left lean at brace may be proper so as to offset cable bar torque at full draw. As recommended in an earlier reply, check at full draw. If you getting clean bullet holes as it is - I'd be reluctant to make any changes unless your shots aren't grouping well at distance.


I'm shooting 3" groups at 40yds. They would be tighter if I was a better shooter.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

shoot a bareshaft into your fletched group. That'll tell ya if it's ok.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Went to Gander Mtn today and had the guy(fairly knowledgeable it seems). He put aside twists in the cable and it took some of the lean out. I should have checked it at full draw because once I got home and drew the bow....the idler wheel is leaning a tad to the right now. 

Gonna take a couple twists out tomorrow...hopefully that'll take care of it.

I hate not owning a bow press! I've got to build one....or get a portable press, I'm getting tired of depending on a shop.


----------



## RUcnDis (Aug 3, 2007)

Screw a fixed blade broadhead on an arrow and shoot it with field tips. If you are grouping them together and arrow flight is good... leave it be. It's definitely hard to look at a leaning wheel at brace, but that's what some bows like. I did this same thing with my black ice to remove lean at brace and it went out of tune. Ended up taking twists back out just like you said above.


----------

